# Mask or respirator for kids?



## pi9 (Mar 6, 2019)

Anyone know of a good mask or respirator for kids?

I have a 3 and 5 year old who love to be in the shop, so far I have tried disposable masks but cant get them to stay on right or get a decent seal.

I am hoping someone else has been in the same boat and knows what works?

Thanks in advance!

Tim


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I've had Nieces, and Nephews into the shop quite a few times. A bandanna tied around their nose/mouth seemed to work. The acid test is in the shop, after take the mask off, and if they kid is coated in sawdust, but isn't under the bandanna, it's working. Possibly it could be better, but it sure beats nothing. You could make a hybrid using a P95 or P100 filter mask, and keeping it in place with the bandanna

Now they have face masks for Winter sports, but they are becoming more mainstream Some are Neoprene, which would block dust a lot more than fabric. Problem is getting them to keep anything on.

I don't know if they sell WOOBIES in the USA? They are pretty big in industrialized countries who aren't embracing our work to keep the air clean.

Eye protection is easier, swim goggles can fit babies, on up


----------

